# courier-imapd won't start after baselayout upgrade

## thoughtform

i upgraded baselayout way earlier this afternoon.

it fubared my network.. i had to change /etc/conf.d/net to the new syntax.

anway got that working but courier-imapd wouldn't start.

i found that portsentry was using p 143 so i removed it from the default runlevel and restarted. now nothing is listening on 143

and i get no error message when trying to start courier.

i can't seem to find anything in the logs anywhere.

got users screaming at me, please help...

thanks!

no help for this on irc/freenode

no help for this in the forums.

i give up. downgraded baselayout.

system is working again.

----------

## chrismortimore

Just so you know, you're not alone.  I'm fiddling just now to try and get a solution.

----------

## chrismortimore

I found some fixed init scripts, I wonder why they arn't in the package yet though...  They work fine at my end

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98745

EDIT: Those init scripts work on my x86 and my amd64.

----------

## awal11

I have updated to latest, (masked) courier-imap 4.0.6 - this also solved the problem

----------

## thoughtform

i'm not willing to do that on a production mailserver.

not tonight, anyway.

would like to khow how that version of courier runs for you, esp after a week or two.

thanks

----------

## hanj

Hello

I have working init scripts for courier-imap, I was able to modify the start() stop(). You can view the here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3508823.html#3508823

I basically took the start() stop() from 4.0.4 init scripts. The bug is related to the init scripts (start-stop-daemon) and baselayout, not with the actual binaries. I didn't feel comfortable with upgrading to 4.0.4 on production as well.

HTH

hanji

----------

## robfish

Another update to baselayout this morning (1.12.4-r3) but it still did not allow courier-imap to work.

I too upgraded courier-imap to 4.0.6 (masked)and it works again.

Edit: courier-imap-4.0.4 (now stable) fixes the problem too.

----------

## thoughtform

robfish, how is the 'unstable' courier-imap working for you?

others: i saw an update to baselayout AGAIN last night. has this resolved the issue for the 'stable' courier-imap?

thanks,

Scorpaen

----------

## robfish

No problems so far.

----------

## UberLord

 *Scorpaen wrote:*   

> has this resolved the issue for the 'stable' courier-imap?

 

No and it never will. The issue is purely with courer-imap on this one.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98745

----------

## thoughtform

ok.

on a suggestion from another thread i've decided to give dovecot a try.

everythign else on my server appears to be working.

thanks for your replies.

----------

## Crispy Beef

 *Scorpaen wrote:*   

> ok.
> 
> on a suggestion from another thread i've decided to give dovecot a try.
> 
> everythign else on my server appears to be working.
> ...

 

I'll be very interested to hear how dovecot works out as I run a production mail server too and have come up against the same problem.  To fix the issue I went back to the last baselayout in the 1.11 line and the server is fine at the mo.  My server is set-up using the Gentoo guide for a mail server using Postfix, Courier IMAP, Cyrus SASL etc.

Would dovecot slot in there and be able to do the same tasks?

----------

## UberLord

 *Crispy Beef wrote:*   

> Would dovecot slot in there and be able to do the same tasks?

 

Unlike courier-imap, dovecot is well maintained in Gentoo. I know as I maintain dovecot too  :Smile: 

There are a few caveats changing from courier-imap to dovecot, but it really depends on how big and complex your existing install is.

http://wiki.dovecot.org/Migration#head-4f3425222ecde743f302d5c276e80a365a8b487c

While I cannot help with a migration, I can help somewhat with dovecot config.

----------

## Crispy Beef

Originally I made use of the mail server guide here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

Courier uses courier-authlib and cyrus-sasl for SMTP authentication (Postfix), here's the relevant line from the guide:

```
Sasl is going to play the role of actually passing your auth variables to courier-auth, which will in turn pass that information to mysql for authentication of smtp users.
```

I note from the dovecot wiki that it supports maildir, sasl2 and found the guide for doing something similar to what I have with Postgres (http://wiki.dovecot.org/DovecotPostgresql) but can the same thing be done with MySQL?  My main concern is the client issues.  Most of my clients are on Windows boxes using either Outlook or Outlook Express and my webmail makes use of SquirrelMail.

----------

## thoughtform

 *Crispy Beef wrote:*   

>  *Scorpaen wrote:*   ok.
> 
> on a suggestion from another thread i've decided to give dovecot a try.
> 
> everythign else on my server appears to be working.
> ...

 

it took me only about 1.5 hours to migrate from courier-imap to dovecot.

i checked my 2 accounts on the server and it looks fine.

i'll know for sure when my co-admin wakes up and checks his mail if there is any screaming or not.

 :Razz: 

----------

## UberLord

 *Crispy Beef wrote:*   

> I note from the dovecot wiki that it supports maildir, sasl2 and found the guide for doing something similar to what I have with Postgres (http://wiki.dovecot.org/DovecotPostgresql) but can the same thing be done with MySQL?

 

Yes, dovecot supports mysql

 *Quote:*   

> My main concern is the client issues.  Most of my clients are on Windows boxes using either Outlook or Outlook Express and my webmail makes use of SquirrelMail.

 

In that case you should run a sandbox and test all the clients you use  :Smile: 

----------

## Crispy Beef

I'll probably have a go with it when it comes out of beta and hits v1.0 properly.  Cheers for the info.

----------

## robfish

courier-imap-4.0.4 seems to have the problem fixed

----------

